# Clueless outside of the car



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

I really like the staging and imaging of my truck build, two-way active setup with a 10" sub in the rear. How do I mimic this sound when I am working in my office?

The office is in my home, it is 20' x 20'. I don't think I would need to outfit the whole room, though that would be kind of cool but way out of the scope of what I am trying to achieve. I do have a large "U" shaped desk that could be treated like a cab of a car?

Is it just the matter of a higher end computer speaker setup? I do not have a home stereo, should I buy one and get big speakers like my parents use to have? I think that statement right there indicates my lack of knowledge on the whole thing. Buy a Bose Wave radio?

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I would use a very good pair of studio monitors, designed to reveal every detail like a good sq car does. I run a pair of quested vs3208 monitors but they are very large and expensive for most people.

Something like a pair of the Yamaha hs80m which are discontinued so could be bought second hand, or the jbl lsr series with the eight woofer..thats what I'd do. Its simple, its loud if it needs to be, and its speakers designed for critical review of studio material.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

The world of desktop and computer audio has advanced significantly in the last 3-4 years. There are tons of ways you could go with this. I think there are some basics that would help to guide decisions. 

1. What would your source be? Computer (desktop or laptop), ipod, cd player or a mix? 

2. Where would you place your speakers? Do you have room on your desk for a near field setup or would you place them on stands (or ground) on the opposite wall facing you? 

3. How loud do you want to play? 

4. Budget? 

5. Can you (would you want to) diy anything? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

Imaging and such is sooooo much easier in home environment. Not nearly as many crazy reflections and such. Two speakers on your desk will do the trick. If your desk is in the middle of the room, you could do floor standers further away if you like. Answer the questions above and it will be easy to do.

This is my set up for mixing and such. The image goes from desk edge to desk edge and the center is so spot on you would think I had a speaker in the monitor.


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> The world of desktop and computer audio has advanced significantly in the last 3-4 years. There are tons of ways you could go with this. I think there are some basics that would help to guide decisions.
> 
> 1. What would your source be? Computer (desktop or laptop), ipod, cd player or a mix?
> 
> ...


1. Desktop Computer

2. Plenty of room on the desk. It is a "U" Shaped Desk and is large.

3. Not that loud. I found with car audio that I just like good sound and rarely go 3/4 past it's max potential.

4. Let's call it entry level and as cheap as possible to start. I have no problem cruising CL and finding second hand for this. Like most things with me, my first purchase is always seems to be the learning purchase and then I realize what I like and then the wallet comes out. On the other hand, if this is a proven setup, I have no problem spending some money, I can write this off through my business.

5. I can but nothing beats buying, connecting and enjoying.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I would say the quickest and easiest solution would to get pair of powered desktop speakers. Audioengine gets a lot of positive reviews out there. I would also invest in some stands. Just placing the speakers on the desk has a couple of issues. One the drivers are way below ear level and two, they are close to the desk which it reflects off of. Raising them or angling the speakers up will help out.

After that, I would suggest investing in an outboard DAC or an upgraded soundcard. USB DAC's are pretty much the standard in computer audio these days. I'd go with something that has an ANALOG volume control built in. These can range in price from ~$100 to multiple thousands. 

Just as a warning, there can be some configuration to be done with USB DAC's. If you're using windows, it would help to use specific players like Foobar2000. Anyway, check out computeraudiophile.com for the scoops.


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for the responses. I was looking at the Audioengine and the specs tell me I need a sub as they only get down to 50Hz.

I was at Best Buy earlier today and looked at the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 as they have great reviews. I don't want to knock anyone who is using these but these are not going to do the trick.

I did however look at the Klipsch Reference 5 1/4", they sounded pretty good. Them and the matching sub would total $600. It's a quick an easy solution but I don't know that I want easy, LOL.

jdsoldger - What are you running there? I like the idea of running monitors for studio editing. While I am not editing, I do like pure sound. I do have a Mac and a 88 Key Controller I've been meaning to get back to playing. A dual purpose should be considered?


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

KRK K-Rok. They are unpowered monitors, so they would need an amp. But I got them for $120 shipped off ebay. Unpowered monitors are not in demand right now. 
Some powered monitors would be a good choice as well.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How about something like this:

Emotiva Stealth DC-1 as a source. It has almost every kind of digital input plus an analog input for any other sources you might want to hook up.

Just add your own powered monitors like the KRK or even the Emotiva powered monitors. 

If you want to DIY, there are tons of good designs out there. But remember you'll have to get a separate power amp for that.

I've never used Emotiva, but the reviews are usually very very good.

This one also looks interesting: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-ultra-high-def-audio-for-your-desktop


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Something to think about trying to see how you like the sound of small speakers or large speakers and if you are going unpowered would be the Dayton bookshlef speakers Dayton Audio B652-AIR 6-1/2" Bookshelf Speaker Pair with AMT Tweeter. 
For source power you can do anything from a dedicated amp with a processor before it or find a HT reciever as they can be had for very little money specially buying used. I haven't gotten into seperate amps yet but that will be my next step after I am done building on my truck.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Some cool options
http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2014/12/19/review-the-lambert-company-desktop-system/
http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2012/05/14/the-magnepan-mini-system-hits-my-desk/


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## troutspinner (Nov 8, 2013)

I have decided that I am going to go beyond the desktop computer speakers and get room speakers. Parts Express has a nice selection of floor standing speakers, I am undecided which ones yet but I like the stats on some of the BiC and Yamaha choices.

Moving forward, I am going to need a receiver with some power, 200 Watts?? I am not looking to have loud music like a club, just enough to enjoy the clarity. Anyone have opinions on a receiver that is cheap but sounds good? If I could get one with a USB input, that would be awesome but if not, I can create a wireless input.

I can find many on CL or even at the local re-sell shop but are there brands names I should lean towards and stay away from? I am not afraid to go new, I just don't know what to buy.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sierrarider (Jul 28, 2010)

etroze said:


> Something to think about trying to see how you like the sound of small speakers or large speakers and if you are going unpowered would be the Dayton bookshlef speakers Dayton Audio B652-AIR 6-1/2" Bookshelf Speaker Pair with AMT Tweeter.
> For source power you can do anything from a dedicated amp with a processor before it or find a HT reciever as they can be had for very little money specially buying used. I haven't gotten into seperate amps yet but that will be my next step after I am done building on my truck.


These Dayton bookshelf speakers are way better than their price might suggest. For a high quality amp, Emotiva is really hard to beat for the money.

I have quite a selection of computer speakers. I have Emotiva amps and monitors (not together). I also own some pricey Adam monitors. I also have some Kef point source speakers I use with a Topping amplifier. Add a subwoofer if you really need to fill that large room with bass. Great near field sound is very rewarding and easy to set up. Headphones are the best sound, but I don't like wearing them for very long.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd read up on near-field monitors. You can get immensely better performance in the home than in the car. There are so many options it'll make your head spin. It really depends on what you will be listening to as a source, how much space you have and how much you want to spend.

If you are going to be using the computer as a source something like a Parasound Zdac v2 could be used as a preamp and a Zamp will stack on it and run whatever speaker you want.


----------

